# Chronic Fatigue Syndrome/IBS-C/Vasovagal Syncope



## magicfish (Dec 9, 2009)

Ive recently been diagnosed with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, ive had a look online, and found that it can also been linked with IBS, which i also have ©, For years ive also suffered terribly from Vasovagal episodes, recently ive found things very difficult as symptoms and side effects from all three conditions seem to have merged together and make living day to day life difficult if not impossible. I would love to hear if anyone else has this situation? and if they found anything that helped, the longer it goes on the more im becoming low and depressed im feeling and being well and living a "normal" life is appearing further and further away from my reach.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

There was a study from 2001 that found in those people who suffered from both CFS and IBS, there was a noticeable lowering of brain blood circulation in that portion of the brain that controlled digestion. The ME Society in the UK also found a similar perfusion problem in the brain stem of CFS sufferers. Were it not for the fluctuation in blood pressure, this might be the easiest link to explore. (As an example, the gingko and grapeseed in the supplement I use for my cardio-IBS issues will increase circulation and can cross the blood brain barrier, making it useful for a number of brain-based problems.) In the Wiki page on Vasovegal episodes there is the following quote from Durand, VM, and DH Barlow. 2006. Essentials of Abnormal Psychology 4th Edition. pp. 150: "The cornerstone of treatment is avoidance of triggers known to cause syncope in that person. However, new development in psychological research has shown that patients show great reductions in vasovagal syncope through exposure-based exercises with therapists."I have no real exposure to psychotherapy techniques, but that certainly sounds similar to Cognitive Behavior Therapy, which has been found very helpful for IBS issues. I don't know if it would have any effect on CFS or ME issues; but it might be worth exploring.My best to you in finding something that will help you.Mark


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

My CFS symptoms began with my IBS-C and included severe vertigo, dizzyness, cognitive difficulties and being unable to even walk straight or carry anything some of the time. This lasted for over a year. Turns out it was Candida. Yes, after what I've been through I do believe in the myth doctors claim is Candida. The Metametrix test I had confirmed very low degree intestinal yeast overgrowth. I ordered Amophoterecin B in longes form, took it for 10 days and my symptoms disappeared. This really has made a huge difference for me.Seems gut permeability can lead to this as well as parasites.Good Luck!


----------

